

Dvorak: The Sun-MySQL deal stinks of Larry Ellison - iamelgringo
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/john-dvoraks-second-opinion-sun-mysql/story.aspx?guid=%7B88606B4A%2DA4AF%2D46FC%2D9C80%2D6B186A622456%7D&dist=hplatest

======
dcurtis
Wow, I really wish Dvorak would stop using such insane, incredible, horrifying
and superfluously inappropriate superlative hyperbole.

I just ignore his stuff these days.

------
rzwitserloot
Isn't Dvorak a self-admitted troll? It's quite obvious he either doesn't know
about postgres, which means he didn't do any research for writing this
article, or he does and he didn't mention it, which would mean he's trying to
make his angle more legitimate than it really is.

------
jsrfded
I don't know, it kind of makes sense. You guys don't have nearly enough
imagination for the level of common evil and machiavellianism in the typical
C-suite. And for guys at the top of the money/power pyramid, like Larry, who
got there through long experience with just this sort of corporate
skullduggery and drama, they'd be underperforming their shareholders if they
_weren't_ doing this sort of thing.

Also remember that anyone at that level is completely insane.

Sun has, in fact, destroyed every acquisition they've ever gotten their paws
on. That list he links to only goes back to 2002. The full set is a dizzying
tower of failure.

------
noonespecial
He's like the Andy Rooney of the tech world.

Soon he will simply complain about being old each week.

------
antirez
My guess is that everybody will switch to Postgress or a fork of MySQL itself
in no time if Sun will ruin MySQL.

Still it is not impossible that management style people at companies like
Oracle and Sun are so stupid to don't realize this, or maybe it's the best
they can do to mitigate the MySQL effect in the current situation, that is to
continue the development in a way that makes MySQL uncomfortable in some way
but still usable enough to slower the switching to other products.

------
mattmaroon
It's kinda odd how blatantly he contradicts himself there. He seems to think
Oracle wants to buy/kill mysql, and at the same time mentions that because
it's open source, it can just be forked at any moment. Meaning that Oracle
couldn't possibly kill it, they could, at best, force it to change names.

If mysql were Nike, it would be worth it for a competitor to pay a billion to
force a name change. But anyone who even knows what mysql is would know
instantly what happened.

------
jbyers
Dvorak has outdone himself. This article has the highest ratio of fallacious
arguments to sentences I've ever seen.

